# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  > [طلب] ابي توبيكات عن البحر

## احلى ماخلق ربي

السلام عليكم
كيفكم..؟}
ابي توبيكات عن البحر طلبتكم

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآإح الورد ،

آمم حبووبه حطيتي الموضوع في القسم الخطأ  :amuse:  ,,

بنقل الموضوع للمسنجريآت 

وإن شآء الله هنآك يسآ‘إعدووش :) ..

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،

تحيآتي

----------


## كبرياء

يـآإ بحر فيني من الحزن كثر مآ فيك 
من حزن وأوجآع وغيآب وغرآيب ..}!

[c=14]يـآإ [c=#0080C0]بحر[/c] فيني من الحزن كثر[c=#0080FF] مآ[/c] فيك [c=#0080C0]..}[/c][/c]
[c=#0080C0][c=14]من [/c]حزن وأوجآع [c=14]وغيآب [/c]وغرآيب[c=#808080] ..}![/c][/c]


بحر ..}
يُشعرني بالعبث ..] فأإأنسحب ..!!

[c=1]بحر ..}[/c][a=#0080FF]         [/a=#6CCFFF]
[c=1]يُشعرني بالعبث [c=#0080FF]..][/c] [c=14]فأإأنسحب[/c] ..!![/c]



ودي أضم الموج } .. وإصييح عطشـآ إ إ ن ..!

[c=1]ودي أضم الموج } .. وإصييح [c=14]عطشـآ إ إ ن[/c=15] ..![/c]


تصدق يـآإبحر إأنك تشآبه بالغدر .. { خلي } ..!

[c=14]تصدق [c=39]يـآإبحر [/c]إأنك تشآبه بالغدر .. { [c=63]خلي[/c] } ..![/c]



حيآإأكـ ..}
سي يوو ..!

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

ربي يحيك 
KIpRyAa ..}!~
يسلموووووووووووووو نورتي الصفحة

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

حلوينـ التوبيكات غاليتي ,,!

::

موفقينـ,,,

----------

